# self build van carpet/wallcovering?



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
one of my friends is doing a self build and is looking for some thin carpet or something to apply to the inside roof/walls of his van.
this will be fixed by high contact adhesive onto plywood background.
cheers all

tramp


----------



## 99470 (May 30, 2006)

Hi Tramp,

A good supplier is Hawk House Marine, Unit E1, Heritage Business Park, Heritage Way, Gosport, Hants, PO12 4BG. The phone number I have is 01329 668800 but I think it may have changed and you'll be re-directed.

They sell all sorts of lining carpet and vynil, plus the dinky buttons covered with the same material if you want them. I used them for the material to retrim a boat a year or so ago. They're a mom & pop operation and are very helpful.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look at www.sbmcc.co.uk


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Tramp, 
When we did the wall on our first m/h we used exhibition carpet and cans of spray glue, it covered small imperfections and it lasted well ''about 6 years then we sold it'' 
It's cheap to buy, covers well, and at the bottom of the bed it's better that plywood when your feet come out from under the quilt and touch the cold wall.   


Roy.


----------

